# How Would You Go About Researching This?



## Classy (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a silver pocket watch with very little markings on.

NON MAGNETIC on the watch face - it's open face.

0,935 silver stamp model S 417447

Then what looks like two lions or bears standing up I cant make them out and they are very worn

Inside the watch workings all I can find is

ARFS

NON MAGNETIC

975325

M


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A R (F S) is on the regulator and stands for Avance / Retard (Fast / Slow)

There should be other cartouches in the silver with a letter (Year indicator) and some initials (maker's or sponsor's mark)


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I concentrate mainly on American pocket watches, so my knowledge of European movements is very limited, but from what I can see on the photos:- The upright bear is the Swiss hallmark. The Swiss had five grades of silver and the 0.935 is the highest grade, higher even than Sterling silver which is 0.925. The bear mark was in use from 1882 to 1934. The six digit number on the case is the case serial number and has no bearing on the actual movement. The watch was possibly made for the UK market with the inclusion of the letters F/S on the regulator plus the watch appears to be pendant set whereas on the continent they are usually preferred pin setting. Huge numbers of Swiss movements carried no makers marks or names on the back plate but sometimes makers marks can be found on the pillar plate after removing the dial. Hope this helps.


----------

